# Cape Hatteras?



## Live_Bait (Jun 14, 2003)

How is cape hatteras shark fishing this time of year? When is it good to go during the summer for sharks and other fish?

Are there any spots closer to wilminton, NC that are like hatteras?


ron


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Live_Bait said:


> *How is cape hatteras shark fishing this time of year? When is it good to go during the summer for sharks and other fish?
> 
> Are there any spots closer to wilminton, NC that are like hatteras?
> 
> ...


 Well their plenty of doggies this time of year at Hatteras, have caught plenty in the last several weeks. There is no place near Wilmington like Hatteras that I know of....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Like RW said there are plenty of smooth an spiney's around now. Don't know about th biters. In summer had my best luck in late july, august for biters.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you could try fort fisher national sa shore, close to wilmington, don't know about the shark fishing though.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

All the sharks I caught this year were off the pier king fishing on Oak Island. Missed a huge blacktip this summer, had a 15" bluefish for bait out on my king rig, gettin close to dark the water exploded. The bluefish managed to escape only missing his tail. Had to pull in and get him from unwrapped around my anchor line after that so decided to pack up and head for home. 

Haven't did any fishing in the ft fisher area so i'm not sure how the fishing is there. I did do a little fishing off the kure beach pier just south of carolina beach. It was ok, there's a nice dropoff on the left side of the pier about half way down. 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Live_Bait said:


> *How is cape hatteras shark fishing this time of year? When is it good to go during the summer for sharks and other fish?
> 
> Are there any spots closer to wilminton, NC that are like hatteras?
> 
> ...


 Don't know about Wilmington area,RW has the "scoop" there.. In Hat though,try south of Buxton Point in June,oh,and if ya got a yak,all the better....


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

There is apparently great shark fishing from the Ft Fisher area (state not national park BTW & no alkehol permitted). Reasonable 4X4 access with appropriate closures during periods of turtle nesting and hatching. 

On the old GoFish Board there were a number of folks that did pretty well on the 60 lb to unstioppable blacktips & other sharks in the summer. Also a slight chance to jump a tarpon down there fishing a big bait on the bottom.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*I WAS ON*

the wrong end of the measuring stick of an 8'5" sand tiger at fort fisher last fall, that bad boy spun around and actually growled at me as this old boy was walking on water back toward the sand. tommy, cuz'n bill and jeff all heard the growl. yes, sir, shark fishing and fort fisher, it don't get no better.
charlie


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

On hatteras last year there tended to be more sharks in the fall rather than the summer. Tons of big sandbar sharks and a few lemmons. most of mine north of the point. Once they got over 7' I couldnt land them on my Drum rod. I hate to think how big some of them are that spooled me :jawdrop:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> *There is apparently great shark fishing from the Ft Fisher area (state not national park BTW & no alkehol permitted). Reasonable 4X4 access with appropriate closures during periods of turtle nesting and hatching.
> 
> On the old GoFish Board there were a number of folks that did pretty well on the 60 lb to unstioppable blacktips & other sharks in the summer. Also a slight chance to jump a tarpon down there fishing a big bait on the bottom. *


 *Glad ta see ya got your poster name back.... * There were some hooked on North Beach with sl30's this past fall.. NO TURNIN THEM I'M HERE TA TELL YA>>


----------

